
Ask HN: Imperial College Pandemic Code? - jjgreen
On 22nd March, Neil Ferguson wrote (on twitter), concerning the Imperial College COVID19 model<p><pre><code>    I wrote the code (thousands of lines of undocumented C) 13+ years
    ago to model flu pandemics ... With Microsoft and GitHub stepping
    in to offer support ... we hope to make v1 releases of both the 
    source and front end in the next 7-10 days
</code></pre>
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;threader.app&#x2F;thread&#x2F;1241835454707699713<p>I keep checking the ICL GitHub repo, but no sign of this.  I know there are some MS readers here, anyone have an ETA for the release yet?
======
varlock
I think it's been released yesterday: [https://github.com/mrc-ide/covid-
sim](https://github.com/mrc-ide/covid-sim)

------
catacombs
It's proprietary software. There's little chance they'll release it for the
public.

